# RB25Det series 2 engine



## FastVince (May 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a RB25Det series 2 engine in good conditions. Anybody has any for sale?


----------



## jurgen (Sep 30, 2019)

Contact regarding a RB25Det series 2 engine daveorl570 AT gmail.com


----------

